# brome, timothy or orchard grass?



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, the bunnies finally ate their way through the bale of hay we bought. The feed store here sells timothy hay and orchard grass in 100 pound bales, and brome hay in 40 pound bales. We bought timothy hay last time. I know variety is good for them, but we just don't have space for 150 (if we bought timothy and brome)-200 (if we bought timothy and orchard grass) pounds of hay in our entry way. Should we just play it safe and buy timothy again, or can we try out the brome or orchard grass? If I recall correctly, brome is more thicker orchard grass is thinner.

We could also buy timothy now, and when half of it is gone, buy a bale of brome to take its' place.

Thanks!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 10, 2010)

I give my bunny's what they like, I don't switch it too much. Most of the herd loves timothy and orchard grass. I buy my hay in abale and put it in a big trash can with a nice secure lid. I keep a clear tub of it in the bunny room to fill hay tubes and hay bins.

If you have space you could buy a couple of different types and mix them together when you give them to your buns.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 10, 2010)

We are now 100 pounds of timothy hay richer!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 12, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Well, the bunnies finally ate their way through the bale of hay we bought. The feed store here sells timothy hay and orchard grass in 100 pound bales, and brome hay in 40 pound bales. We bought timothy hay last time. I know variety is good for them, but we just don't have space for 150 (if we bought timothy and brome)-200 (if we bought timothy and orchard grass) pounds of hay in our entry way. Should we just play it safe and buy timothy again, or can we try out the brome or orchard grass? If I recall correctly, brome is more thicker orchard grass is thinner.
> 
> We could also buy timothy now, and when half of it is gone, buy a bale of brome to take its' place.
> 
> Thanks!


any of the three is excellent source of non digestible fiber,,stock one at a time,,and switch when the rabbits tend to not eat as much..//.my rabbits like timothy the best but during the year slack off telling me to get orchard grass.//.the last timothy bale cost $18 and weighed 200# must have been a freak thing//almost killed me to handle/stock it...sincerely james waller:wave:visit me at http://jewaller.webs.com


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 12, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Well, the bunnies finally ate their way through the bale of hay we bought. The feed store here sells timothy hay and orchard grass in 100 pound bales, and brome hay in 40 pound bales. We bought timothy hay last time. I know variety is good for them, but we just don't have space for 150 (if we bought timothy and brome)-200 (if we bought timothy and orchard grass) pounds of hay in our entry way. Should we just play it safe and buy timothy again, or can we try out the brome or orchard grass? If I recall correctly, brome is more thicker orchard grass is thinner.
> 
> We could also buy timothy now, and when half of it is gone, buy a bale of brome to take its' place.
> 
> Thanks!


brome grass,,dandylions,etc are seasonal--picked fresh hand delivered,//,i walk around the neighborhood-pick pick-picking--i do get some weird looks,--oh.well!!..sincerely james waller:wave:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 13, 2010)

My bunnies LOVE orchard grass.


----------

